# Ovulation before et of donor eggs, need some advice please?



## tillymint101 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi,

DW is donating to myself as part of egg share.  Our embryos are day 3 today and we are waiting to hear how they are doing hopefully for a day 5 transfer.

I started having ovulation pains yesterday though and these are continuing today, I am not sure whether I ovulate at the start of my pains or on the last day as they last for about 3 days.  I am concerned that if I ovulate before et this will affect implantation or will it be ok as if I was doing a normal cycle of ivf myself I guess I would have already "ovulated" when they did ec?

Just wondering if it's worth contacting the clinic or is ovulation ok?

Thanks x


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey Hun, I would probably post this in the donor eggs section or call the clinic to put your mind at rest. I'm not quite sure how it works when you are receiving donor embryos with the luteal phase etc xxxx


----------

